# Can't wait!



## BEDickey (Nov 2, 2011)

Nov 7th is my date for initiation. I can't wait! An good excuse to wear my new suit.


----------



## Brother Maples (Nov 2, 2011)

congrats friend


----------



## LCWebb (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Nov 3, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

